# need help from a photographer



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

Hello,

Its a bit off  topic on this forum but i couldnt find a better place to ask this.

I am  looking for a camera with a fairly low budget to take quality photos in the night. The kind of photos i want to take is buildings along with stars/ moon

I already have a sony dsc-t90 lying around but it just doesnt do the job very well ( the sky pictures does not come well defined )

I am an amateur photographer. Could anyone help me with what specs i should look in a camera? like shutter speed / pixels / iso / resolution etc. and probably some real models?

Thanks :wub:


----------



## willie (May 7, 2014)

1. Get a camera with a big sensor (so-called mirrorless interchangeable lens camera or a DSLR) if you can afford one, with a fast prime lens if possible.  They're not as cheap as compact cameras but they're not insanely expensive any more... they start around 250-300 usd.

2. You can be ok with a smaller and less expensive camera, but either way, get the biggest and sturdiest tripod you can afford and are willing to carry.  You will have to shoot long exposures and you can't handhold the camera without it shaking too much, and you'll get better results with a solid tripod than a flimsy one.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (May 7, 2014)

Buy a flash and fit it onto the camera, it should be a lot better as a cheap solution.


----------



## VPSCorey (May 7, 2014)

Yes DSLR with sturdy tripod one that can hold a weight bag is ideal and get a clicker so you dont have to press the shutter button and you'll get nice steady shots.


----------



## peterw (May 7, 2014)

Try the FX range of Nikon. Nikon D3200 or Nikon D5200. Lenses can be a Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR FX Lens or Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens. Additional lenses can be Walimex Pro 8mm 3.8 Fisheye or a Walimex Pro 85mm 1.4 IF.


----------



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

I played along for sometime with my dsc-t90 and it seems like it does the job well if i increase iso sensitivity to 1200 and set it in twilight mode with a tripod, but it introduces a lot of noise. 

I guess it is time to jump in dslr cameras will need to save up a bit


----------



## willie (May 7, 2014)

You could try some software noise reduction on the dsc-t90 pictures.  You'll lose some resolution but the pics will seem cleaner if you don't look too closely.


----------



## tonyg (May 7, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Buy a flash and fit it onto the camera, it should be a lot better as a cheap solution.


The dude asked for opinions from a photographer.

Based on you post, the only thing to take away is that you don't know anything about photography.

Your post is absurd.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (May 7, 2014)

tonyg said:


> The dude asked for opinions from a photographer.
> 
> Based on you post, the only thing to take away is that you don't know anything about photography.
> 
> Your post is absurd.


Thanks for commending me.

In-case you didn't know, at night, its dark: 


shutter decreases in order to receive more light
higher ISO results in ugly looking photos
Attaching a flash will solve that issue. 

He's on a budget and better lenses will not complement lack of skills. 

I'm giving him practical advice. 

EDIT: A tripod is good, just try not to get the fancy/professional ones, those costs a bomb.


----------



## tonyg (May 7, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Thanks for commending me.
> 
> In-case you didn't know, at night, its dark:
> 
> ...


Flash for stars?


----------



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

flash makes the sky like a day  xD probably not a good option. yes i gathered some info, and the ones i should be looking for is the cameras which can go to high iso sensitivity( like 3200) without introducing noise. and a slow shutter speed is needed in case i want a glowing effect. the few ones i shortlisted are nikon d3300, pentax - k50. thanks for your help


----------



## clarity (May 7, 2014)

When you say on a budget, what kind of budget are you talking about? A Canon 40D can be found pretty cheaply, and it performs very well in low-light situations.

Do you already have any lenses? Those are where all the money goes. If you don't have good glass, you can't have good pictures.


----------



## willie (May 7, 2014)

Shoot at low ISOs for low noise.  Use long shutter speeds to get enough exposure at the low ISO.  Use a solid tripod to prevent camera shake from blurring the long exposure.  Forgot to add: use a remote shutter release (many cameras come with an infrared one) to take the picture so you don't jiggle the camera by pressing the button.

There are no cameras that can shoot really clean at 3200 ISO.  They can give acceptable results by taking noisy pictures and including noise reduction in the camera firmware, but as with any NR you lose some detail.  FX cameras are pretty good but start around $2500 new.  You can get used older ones in the $1000 range and if you get more serious you might think about that, but they are pretty hardcore gear, you'll want lenses to go with them etc.  I'd start out with something more affordable.


----------

